# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Foxpro >  فارسي كردن چاپگر لیزری با پورت USB در محیط داس

## frahimi

دوستان آیا نرم افزاری هست که بتوان چاپگر های لیزری با پورت usb را در محیط داس فارسی کرد

برای چاپگرهای لیزری که پورت lpt دارند را با laserf میتوان فارسی کرد اما در مورد چاپگرهای لیزری که فقط پورت usb دارند اگر دوستان راهنمائی بفرمایند متشکر میشوم.

----------


## pooyeshpajooh

بله در همین بخش دنبال dosprn بگرد

منتها شرطش اینه که برنامه تحت داست تو محیط ویندوز هم کار کنه که اکثرا کار میکنه

----------


## noorieh

سلام 

راه بهتري هم هست!!!

اختصاصيه!!!!

اول پرينتر رو share  كنيد و بعد از دستوري مشابه دستور زير استفاده كنيد (البته با اين كار توي ويندوز مي تونيد از چاپگر با پورت usb توسط برنامه هاي تحت داس استفاده كنيد):

net use lpt1: \\192.168.0.10\HPlaser

----------


## rostamiani

> سلام 
> 
> راه بهتري هم هست!!!
> 
> اختصاصيه!!!!
> 
> اول پرينتر رو share  كنيد و بعد از دستوري مشابه دستور زير استفاده كنيد (البته با اين كار توي ويندوز مي تونيد از چاپگر با پورت usb توسط برنامه هاي تحت داس استفاده كنيد):
> 
> net use lpt1: \\192.168.0.10\HPlaser


البته این در صورتیه که پرینتر روی حالت text تنظیم شده باشه که در این صورت برنامه های ویندوز دچار مشکل میشن !
بهتره از برنامه هایی مثل DOSPRN و DOS2USB استفاده کنید تا خروجی Text رو به حالت فرمت بندی شده ویندوز تبدیل می کنند

----------


## saeed_82

من یه برنامه تحت داس مربوط به اطلاعات دانش آموزان و صدور کارنامه مدارس آموزش و پرورش دارم
متاسفانه حتی با DosPrn هم نمیتونم فارسی پرینت بگیرم
به محض صدور دستور چاپ یه سری حروف نامفهوم میزنه و تمام کاغذها رو میکشه 
چاپگر هم یو اس بی لیزری هست
من شنیدم نرم افزار DosPrn احتیاچی به فارسی کردن نداره ولی متاسفانه اینجا که جواب نداد
کسی راه حلی نداره؟

----------


## pooyeshpajooh

احتمالا برنامه تحت داس شما قبل از چاپ فارسی ساز های چاپگر داس را به پرینتر ارسال می کند  و راه حل اینست که اگر به سورس برنامه داس دسترسی ندارید فایهای مربوطه به فارسی سازی چاپگر را از مسیر برنامه پاک کنید(فایهایی نظیر lqdr.com   lqr.com    laserf.comو  .....
تا اینکار انجام نشود 

احتمال دوم اینست که کد پیج را در برنامه dosprn تغییر نداده باشد  پس از نصب dosprn  تب فونت را انتخاب نموده و قسمت CP را انتخاب نموده وان را در حالت farsi تنظیم کنید

هچنین فونت انتخاب شده حتما باید courier new باشد

----------


## tk2005730

سلام من برنامه dosprn را برای کدپیج ایران سیستم نوشتم و برای بسیاری از نرم افزارهای ایران درست کار می کنه اگه بخواین می تونم بهتون بدم منتها هزینه داره!!!!!!
ایمیل:hyousofi@noornet.net
tk2005730@yahoo.com

----------


## بني حسيني

تو برنامه آموزش و پرورش يه شاخه به نام lst وجود داره كه يه فايل تكست توش هست به نام rpg1 اين فايل آخرين گزارشيه كه ديدي. ببين اون فايل براي چاپ بدردت مي خوره بدردت مي خوره يا نه.

----------


## Mahsoft

سلام و عرض ادب 
من برنامه نویسی می کنم خواستم چند تا سوال بکنم اگه راه نمایی کنی ممنونم 
1. من با فاکس پرو 2.6 داس می نویسم اولا این برنامه dosprn  رو پیدا نکردم اگه میشه راهنمایی کنین که کجا دانلودش کنم .
2.اینه من برای ارسال گزارشاتم به پرینترهای لیزری می تونم از این برنامه استفاده کنم  ؟ می دونید که نحوه ارسال گزارشات تو داس بصورت پرتابله اکه با دستورات خاصی پرینترهای یوزنی فشرده میشن آیا همین قابلیت برای ای نرم افزار هم هست یا نه مثلا یک گزارش از لحاظ عرض فشرده می شه پا پیتچ 20 درصورتی که حالت عادی ار کاغذ A4 بیرون می زنه ؟
ممنون میشم اگه بتونین جوابمو بدید

----------


## Mahsoft

سلام جناب پویش پژو
با تشکر از راهنمائیاتون بعضی از گزارشات من توسط کد پیچ های فاکس فشرده می شوند تا در کاغذ A4  جا بشوند آیا با این نرم افزار می تونم همین حالت رو داشته باشم مثلا گزارش سند حسابداری من 200 کارکتر داره در هر عرضش که مسلما از پهنای کاغذ A4 بیشتره که من موقع چاپ با ارسال کد اسکی حالت فشردگی چاپگرمو روی 17 یا 20 میزارم آیا با همان دستورهای فایل تکست من روی پرینتر لیزری فشرده میشن یا نه ؟
در ضمن می خواستم بدونم آیا سوئیچ هم داره یا دستورات داس شکل که Portabl یاLandescape  چاپگرمو تنظیم کنم ؟
با تشکر

----------


## Mahsoft

آقا یکی منو کمک کنه 
1. اعداد من فارسی چاپ نمیشن .
2.اینکه می خوام بدونم این نرم افزار رو میشه در فاکس با پارامتر حالات چاپشو از قبیل پرتاب کردن و لنداسکیپ یا درشتی Cpi و غیره رو تنظیم کرد اگه از کاربرا کسی چیزی می دونه بگه ممنون میشم راهنمائی کنید.

----------


## EBRAHIM_BANIHOSEINI

برای فارسی کردن اعداد به کنترل پنل برو سپس regional and language رو باز کن. تو تب regional option کلید customize رو بزن. آخرین کمبو باکس باید national باشه.

----------


## hassan p.b

برنامه dos print  برای همین کار میباشد

----------

